# Soft, squishy lump on inside of front leg



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Today we turned My moms mare out in the big arena so she could stretch her legs a little, she full on galloped multiple times and right before we caught her she ran and JUMPED a ground pole. Mind you, my moms mare has a bone spur in her hock. We caught her and she was fine, walking pretty normal maybe a slight gimp but considering she's 19 and has a fused hock, no big surprise. But by the time she was done eating she was occasionally lifting it up and had a noticeable limp. I felt all over and found said soft squishy lump on the inside of her front right. She had also slightly knicked her bulb, barely skinned it. I called a trusted experienced horse friend and she said she probably knocked herself, and to just watch it. I gave her some bute. If its not better by tomorrow the vet will be coming out but I guess I'm still worried, has anyone experienced this with their horses? Should I just call him out right now? Ahhhh stress overload!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If she's not too horribly lame, it can probably wait until tomorrow. Not a dire emergency. Could be a soft tissue injury or something to the tendon sheath. Wear exactly is the squishy part? It's not a wind gall, is it?


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Its on the inside between her fetlock and her knee, it's not very big and definitely squishy. Off to find out what a wind gall is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wind gall:










That's generally the location you'll find them. If it's higher up than that, then it may be something else--but could have the same cause, i.e. tendon strain and fluid accumulation.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

It does seem a lot like that, except it's above the fetlock. Would that cause her to be lame though? Most things I'm reading seem to say they aren't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The acute injury could cause lameness. Wind galls themselves are harmless, but they are a symptom of tendon damage. I'm going with soft tissue problems--hopefully just a mind sprain, not a tear.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Today pebbles is putting her full weight on her foot and is no longer limping! Yay! I'm thinking everyone was right with it being a sprain, but it really scared me with the whole broken legged limp and not wanting to set it down for very long. Still cold hosing it and giving her a few days off just to be safe & also not turning her out in the big arena since apparently she has an affinity for jumping, crazy mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

